
Blackmail - bunniefloofs
If I threaten to report a crime my parents committed unless they let me run away,(It&#x27;s illegal to run away as a minor in my state) is that illegal?
======
NotSammyHagar
It is wrong to blackmail. Plus someone else can report you are missing instead
of your parents. Why do you want to run away? Your life would probably be
horrible. If your parents did something that hurt someone, you should probably
report it,regardless. If you are facing difficult choices that seem
impossible, you should try to find someone you can talk about it.

------
aurizon
let us know what country you are in - laws vary and someone from your country
might be able log-in and to offer you the correct way to get free and solve
your problems..

------
a3n
Blackmail is illegal in the US. I assume it's illegal in many other countries.
IANAL

You should probably talk to whatever they call legal aid in your area.

